# Basspro 6 Month Payment Plan!!! Ends 9-30-12



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Just wanted to pass it along that Basspro is offering a 6 month payment plan for anything over $125. Might be good for anyone looking for an excuse to blow some money on a gun. I think I just might have to buy the R-15 now to add to my arsenal.

Here's the details:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CFPageC?storeId=10151&catalogId=10051&langId=-1&pageID=347&cm_sp=6Pay3QtrSept2012_HM


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's an easy and fairly painless way to pay for a scope too. Thanks for posting SOS.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Exactly! Maybe throw in a gun safe too, lol!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't forget a new bass boat and truck to pull it with...LOL


----------

